# controller question



## mike509 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello all new to your forum. My question is does anyone know who manufactures Frightprops controllers? Also wondering does anyone have info on using Xbox Kinect sensor used on Making Monsters episode? Thanks for the help. Happy haunting


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Frightprops makes their own controllers. As far as using the Kinect, I've seen tutorials on it, but haven't ever tried to use it.


----------



## mike509 (Aug 14, 2013)

Were have you seen tutorials?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure what they did with the kinect on Making Monsters, but if you're willing to dive into some programming Microsoft has a SDK for it. It definitely has some potential.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Search youtube for "Kinect motion detector" or something similar.


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

mike509 said:


> Hello all new to your forum. My question is does anyone know who manufactures Frightprops controllers? Also wondering does anyone have info on using Xbox Kinect sensor used on Making Monsters episode? Thanks for the help. Happy haunting


I've seen most the Making Monsters episodes but don't remember how the Xbox Kinect sensor was used. So the question is how are planing on using the sensor in your haunt? There maybe easier and cheaper solutions to do the same thing without using the Kinect.


----------



## HauntMasterVA (Mar 23, 2012)

The PicoBoo controllers are made by Fright Ideas based in Canada. Doug at FrightProps is a distributor based in Florida. Great guy with a great company. Highly recommended.
Transworld had a vendor that used the Kinect technology on a prop series they called 'Creatures'. The name of the vendor is Dead House Designs. It was a cool setup.
I hope this helps.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

the kinect seems like overkill if you are just going to use it as a motion sensor, What else can you with it?


----------

